# So I'm trying to make my own plague doctors outfit but I need help



## Plague Doctor (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm not going with the hat I'm thinking about attaching a makeshift hood To the back or inside of the jacket but I have no idea of what kind of a jacket it looks like ? and I know the gloves are long leather gloves but if anyone knows the name of the jacket please tell me because I have no idea. I have a plastic metallic mask that I bought in black and I'm thinking about adding a leather belt that goes around my shoulder and around my waist for medical supply's for syringes. I'm thinking about making it a dark brown leather type of outfit or just goe with black.


----------



## Loops (Sep 29, 2016)

As far as I know, historically it was just a generic overcoat - but nowadays to achieve the plague doctor look I saw a lot of people using duster jackets. 
Curious to see the finished look!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

You need one of these.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Plague Doctor said:


> View attachment 351081
> I'm not going with the hat I'm thinking about attaching a makeshift hood To the back or inside of the jacket but I have no idea of what kind of a jacket it looks like ? and I know the gloves are long leather gloves but if anyone knows the name of the jacket please tell me because I have no idea. I have a plastic metallic mask that I bought in black and I'm thinking about adding a leather belt that goes around my shoulder and around my waist for medical supply's for syringes. I'm thinking about making it a dark brown leather type of outfit or just goe with black.


The jacket THERE is a greatcoat. Though Dusters are similar, easier to find, and generally cheaper. 

Don't give up on the Hat. You don't NEED to buy a HAT, but can make it as part of the mask. 










A little latex and stain over that paper mache, and presto, "leather" hat.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

Try using the keyword "steampunk coat", "steampunk gentleman's coat", etc., while searching. It'll probably net you the best results for a general search to find something similar. 

Fwiw, the off-center placket looks sort of like a double breasted greatcoat, but it only has one row of buttons so it's not technically that.


----------

